# Dynamark 523-Trouble finding manuals



## superfly611 (Mar 27, 2012)

i am looking for a manual and parts book for a 
dynamark 523
Model# 235100
Serial# 000149
Code# 8272
i really would appreciate the help in finding some where to download it or if i have to buy it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Saw where they were made by Murray. Maybe you can find one here.

Murray Snowblower Manuals | Table


----------



## superfly611 (Mar 27, 2012)

i didnt see my model... i am still looking... but thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Model numbers might be different, but I was hoping maybe there would be a diagram, picture or something that would be the same. I'll keep looking myself.


----------



## superfly611 (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks. i haven't found anything yet either. i believe its a canadian snowblower. at least i thought i read that somewhere.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well...I found this;
Dynamark Snow Blowers

Best bet might be to contact Murray directly to see if they can hook you up.

Murray


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Dynamark*

You may want to compare your machine to some of the Craftsman ones (depending on how old you think it is). I know Dynamark was bought by Murray at one time and I've seen some Dynamarks that match some of the 70's & 80's Craftsmans which were relabeled Dynamarks and Murrays. Maybe post a picture of your machine, might help.


----------



## superfly611 (Mar 27, 2012)

i emailed Murray to see if they could help. i will take a picture tomorrow and post it tomorrow. thanks for all the help.
by the way murrays site doesn't have any info on the dynamark that i could find.


----------

